# SP type Plow Pilot for USAT F3



## zr1rob (May 27, 2020)

The new Plow Pilot for USAT F3:










It's as close to the SP type I've seen. A number of other roads used them. I'm not sure which, and the plows were a bit different. If you know which roads, and what the differences are, please post them in this thread.

The plow comes with MU and brake hoses and a coupler pedestal mount. In the above photo, I added coupler cut bars. I'm using a 1/32 kadee coupler here. It couples to 1/29 kadee's exactly in the center of the coupler face and is able to pull at least a 14 car train up a 3% grade without breaking.

It attaches to the F3 exactly the same way the stock pilot does, using the original screws. The model is 3D resin printed, very strong. It comes unpainted. 

Just for disclosures sake, I assisted the manufacturer in the design of this. I DON'T get any remuneration from sales of it and AAMOF I purchased the one in the photo. It is available here.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

The plow looks really good. So, are they available somewhere? Do you have more closeup photos?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul, the link is in the last word of the last line of the post above, the word "here", it's blue, but not bold and underline as usual..

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
I have seen those on Ebay. I think the one they are working on will be S.P. specific.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The picture in this thread looks the same as the picture on ebay, same "D" shaped cutout, etc.

Greg


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Beautiful!!! and beautiful surroundings!


----------

